# Got a good set of BBQ gloves?



## Andrew Davis (Feb 24, 2019)

Wondering if anyone on here has a good set of BBQ gloves they’d recommend? I found some made by Patriot ‘76 on amazon for $20 and they work great. Was able to pull a pizza stone off my BGE at over 600 degrees. Link to them is below. Wondering if anyone has found any other brands worth their weight? 

Patriot '76 Extreme Heat Resistant BBQ Cooking Gloves EN407-932°F Certified Safe | Strong Dexterity and Grips | Premium Kitchen Mitts, Outdoor Grill & Fireplace Gloves | Designed in The USA


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 24, 2019)

Here's what I use. In fact, that whole thread might be some info that you're looking for.


----------



## kit s (Feb 24, 2019)

I got some grill beast.
Hey preacher you don't have problems with the rubber gloves melting? Curious because that might answer how to keep the foody stuff off the grill gloves.


----------



## 2008RN (Feb 24, 2019)

I like the looks of those Patriots 76.  I have been using welding gloves for the BBQ and smoker. I have used the old weber BBQ to burn the smoker shelves clean, at around 700+ degrees the welding gloves were great for temp, but there is no dexterity with the welding gloves


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 24, 2019)

kit s said:


> I got some grill beast.
> Hey preacher you don't have problems with the rubber gloves melting? Curious because that might answer how to keep the foody stuff off the grill gloves.


Not one single bit. I grab meat and grill racks alike with no problems. I love the disposability of the gloves.

But I haven't played with 700° temps like 

 2008RN
 mentioned. Around 400° has been my max.

Now that I'm thinking about it, I have grabbed my pellet tube smoker after it's burned with no problems. I'm not sure what the temp on that was though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2019)

I use welding gloves, because they seem to be the only gloves that fit my "Meat Hooks".

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 24, 2019)

I have and old pair of silicone grill gloves I do NOT recommend. They've stiffened with age and I still need to use hot pads when I move pans from the grill, smoker, or oven. I think new gloves just got put on my birthday wish list!


----------



## kit s (Feb 25, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> Not one single bit. I grab meat and grill racks alike with no problems. I love the disposability of the gloves.
> 
> But I haven't played with 700° temps like
> 
> ...


Ok thanks will try it...if I can find some that will fit over my gloves...like Bear have some pretty fair size mitts.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 12, 2019)

Everything on Amazon looks to be made in the same Chinese factory with different logos.

I think you're better off looking for welding gloves or similar work gloves rather than grilling gloves. Leather will last longer if you take care of it too.


----------



## Jonok (Mar 12, 2019)

I have always used fully coated (not just the palm) cotton hazardous material gloves.  
 They work well and seem to wear pretty well.  I toss them in the upper rack of the dishwasher when I’m done with them.

They are widely available for less than $5 a pair.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 13, 2019)

kit s said:


> I got some grill beast.
> Hey preacher you don't have problems with the rubber gloves melting? Curious because that might answer how to keep the foody stuff off the grill gloves.


I second the Grill beast gloves.  Love them!


----------



## Jonok (Mar 13, 2019)

These are listed by the dozen pair  lot (so 2-4$/pair):
https://www.bandgdiscount.com/gloves-pvc-dipped-and-heavy-duty-rubber-coated?page=1
I use the brown ones on the second page, and I’ve yet to melt a pair.  
The other advantage is that you can use them to pull meat without using bear claws or needing to let it cool off.


----------

